# Skin



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Borax is available in the laundry care section. 20 mule team borax is the most common name. Ointments, salves and balms do not require emulsification because they are all oil thickened with beeswax. Lotions do require it and borax is not neccessary. I just made a batch of lotion a few days ago and it came out perfect with just water and oils/beeswax. A stick blender makes the process quick and easy. Go to mountainroseherbs.com and they have recipes and are a great resource for supplies. Have fun. I love the products I make and it's fabulous knowing that there is nothing freaky and unpronouncable in them. Theresa.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Thnx--I made a lip balm with equal parts cocoa/shea/beeswax and added perpermint flavour.
Quite mintchocolate. I may add some oil to make it easier to apply.

My first emulsion (w/o) turned out very brilliant yellow from beeswax/olive oil/water. The borax allowed the mix to bond. Lavendar oil for scent.

Too bad what I hear about Burt's Bees.
Lol


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Borax is a naturally occurring mineral. 
You can buy it in the laundry section of a good old fashioned store (20 mule team borax) or if you are anywhere near a pottery supply store, you can buy pure borax by the pound from there as well (used as a suspending agent in glazes which tend to settle. 
Borax is inexpensive and works great in lotions and creams.


----------

